# First oil change and what the dealer used



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow...that's a surprise, I don't see it anywhere here in Toronto area.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the manufacturers are finally getting it about using quality oil. Toyota I think is using nothing but 0w-20 oil which is a synthetic. I think it was because of all that trouble they had with the camry's around 2007 lower end sucking up oil. My dealer is awesome about me bringing my amsoil 5w-30 along with our mazda dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very cool! Good to hear a positive oil change story for a change!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I always used 5w-20 in my old escape suv, so looks like I'll continue with Mobil oil 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I mention a Chevy dealer I purchase cars from and hangout at.

They have been using the oil mentioned above in the Cruze diesels for about 6 months….seems to be a good move.

Rob


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm assuming this is Low Saps oil?

I just bought a jug of the Quartz stuff, but I may switch to this next time around. That's a darn good price.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Price looks very good.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Robby said:


> I mention a Chevy dealer I purchase cars from and hangout at.
> 
> They have been using the oil mentioned above in the Cruze diesels for about 6 months….seems to be a good move.
> 
> Rob


This is the same oil that my dealer has been using in my car since it was new, 2 years ago. I'm going in for my last free service this coming week. Yes, it is a Low SAPS oil and it appears that GM is importing it from Europe. It is not available anywhere here in the U.S. according to Mobil 1 website, except through the dealer.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

so what's the difference between this one and the one from Europe?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the oil the TS posted, the XE stands for exhaust emmissions

hence specifically this application and dexos2 approved, the non XE is dexos1


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

DECruzer said:


> Surprised to see what the local Chevrolet dealer used for my first oil change. It even had a GM part number on the repair order. BTW, they took 2 hours for the entire free service. It's perfectly acceptable and has the Dexos 2 logo. So, I bought a extra bottle just in case. Cost me $5.95, so when I do the changes myself, just might end up getting it from the dealer.


Can you share that P/N? Both my dealers use GM's Dexos 2 oil.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll have to look for that as my last free oil change is coming up shortly. Anyone have a source?


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> Can you share that P/N? Both my dealers use GM's Dexos 2 oil.


Invoice says 88865157, but on the Mobil bottle it was hand scribbled with a Sharpie. When I looked up the p/n at home, it refers to the AC Delco oil. So apparently they are giving any oil for our application the GM part number at the dealership level.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

pacolino said:


> so what's the difference between this one and the one from Europe?
> View attachment 164409


 That is Dexos 1 oil, not Dexos 2. Not specified for diesel engines.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Su8pack1 said:


> I'll have to look for that as my last free oil change is coming up shortly. Anyone have a source?


Willis Chevrolet in Smyrna, Delaware. It ain't that far....


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DECruzer said:


> That is Dexos 1 oil, not Dexos 2. Not specified for diesel engines.


Not sure what you're intending to express. 

Click on the image and check the label. It clearly indicates dexos2. 

Look up the dexos2 certifications and you will see this oil is listed.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Not sure what you're intending to express.
> 
> Click on the image and check the label. It clearly indicates dexos2.
> 
> Look up the dexos2 certifications and you will see this oil is listed.


Actually, he's correct. The referred to image of non-XE oil is only dexos 1. Compare the dexos logo from the OP picture (the XE oil) and the referred to picture. The dexos1 logo is green, the dexos2 logo is blue See Link. Also, if you look very carefully you can see a tiny little "1" in the lower right corner of the logo just to the left of the word "dexos" on the label of the referred to picture.


----------

